# Curt Schilling is fat, but Jeter is the antichrist.



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Mar 4, 2008)

Didn't he get thinner since last year? So what? David wells was too and I would say clemens is on par fat wise with Schilling. 


PS: Someone buy Jason Giambi some shampoo


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)

He may have lost weight but he's still fat. 

Anyway I just wanted to send off the first of many negative shots towards the Sox this season. Lets play ball.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 4, 2008)

Roger Clemens is fat too. But we all know why....


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, Clemens is a fat jerk. I don't get how he can workout as much as says he does and still look like he's about 20 pounds over weight. 
Whatever..... I don't really care anymore. His legacy is ruined and I'm glad. I've never been a big fan of his. Even when he was with the Yankees. He just signed with them when he knew he could finally get a ring and he only had a couple really good post season starts for them through out his time there. Oh yeah, and he lost game 6 in the 2003 world series 


Curt & Roger are both fat........


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd definitely have a lot more animosity towards him if I was a Yankee fan. He's definitely a jerk.


----------



## Nats (Apr 2, 2008)

america = fat
baseball players = fat
baseball = american pastime 

make sense?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 3, 2008)

No....


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just noticed a slight change in the name of this thread....


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2008)

Why Ike, whatever do you mean?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Why Ike, whatever do you mean?



I don't know..... something looks different though.


----------

